# Baumstamm's pulley slingshot and similar designs



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Baumstamm's slingshot with large pulleys is shown in this video
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=L1GkXRqV0Tc

I was just wondering about a couple of things:

-what effect does pulley size have on performance.

-is there much strain on the pulleys and their mountings

-it is often said that these pulley type slingshots suffer from increased friction, does this affect power or band life or both

Here's another example of a similar slingshot, this one is by TomX and the pic is on Melchior's website


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for putting that up i enjoyed it, good shooting as well, like the large pully one, jeff


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

the effect of the performance is a higer speed. the longer the pulley, the longer the drawlenght. all the strain is on the pulley so this is dangerous without a wristbrace. how much more speed it is, u have to ask jörg he has the catty now.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Problem is that the slingshot uses tubes. Tubes are fairly slow anyway, they hit the limit at about 65 m/s no matter how light the bullet is. No need for a fork extension. Also, the band set on it can not be drawn into the half butterfly stance, too short for that.

The slow speed of tubes is one reason I stopped following the "V" concept. Flatbands rule!

Jörg


----------

